# Smoking weed



## megatron

Does smoking weed affect weight gain?

I smoke a couple of spliffs each evening - it sure makes me eat more.


----------



## Panthro

lol, well, i dont think it is the best thing to be honest!

It also can elevate oestroge aswell i think.. not good.


----------



## Panthro

i'll add that im sure many will disagre with me as i know a lot of members enjoy a good joint or 5!


----------



## damagedgoods

It can help with the appettite...  I find that it affects my short term memory (I'm forgetful enough already!) and I always wake up with a headache if I have had a smoke.


----------



## Cookie

It effects short term memory for now but that soon ends up being longterm memory and making the user lazy in everyday life,a mate of mine used it for years at a couple a day its ****ed him up in the head big style and given him some bad bad ass bitch tits even when he did manage to go weeks without being on he had some major flash backs,if you value your bbing stay well away.


----------



## megatron

gay, I kind of hoped that it would be a catalyst... I love the weed but cookie is right - it makes u lazy as hell.


----------



## hackskii

I indulge in small amounts. I dont use everyday unless you are talking about beer. OOPS!

OFF TOPIC

Small amounts wont hurt one thing.

It can give you gyno and there are case studies to prove this. But moderation is keey here and that applies to just about everything.


----------



## cranky_messiah

Definatly in moderation if you want to keep your health and from experience it certainly make me a lazy man.

If you want to look after your lungs though you want to buy about 0.5oz and put it in about a 30cm long plastic gas pipe. At the bottom of the pipe fix on a coffee filter and run a few cans of butane through. Collect the goods in a pot let it evapourate and bingo pure THC. You only need to smoke a pencil tip worth and it will blow your teeth out for the whole evening. Trust me. I dont smoke so i do it through a bong and only as a special treat one in a while.


----------



## hackskii

Hey Cranky, are you using butane as a solvent?

If you are I am not sure what the flash off of the residue it would leave.

If this is the case then there are better filters and better solvents to use.

I dont want to post that but there is better ways.

Plus the plastic might be polyvinal chloride or something like that and this might not be good to smoke.


----------



## Killerkeane

damagedgoods said:


> It can help with the appettite...  I find that it affects my short term memory (I'm forgetful enough already!) and I always wake up with a headache if I have had a smoke.


thing is with the munchies goods, is that you always end up eating 25 packets of salt and vinegar, never 25 cans of tuna.


----------



## Hardrive

*Take note*

Weed can be harmful in a number of ways, through both immediate effects and damage to health over time.

Weed hinders the user's short-term memory (memory for recent events), and he or she may have trouble handling complex tasks. With the use of more potent varieties of weed, even simple tasks can be difficult.

Because of the drug's effects on perceptions and reaction time, users could be involved in auto crashes. Drug users also may become involved in risky sexual behavior.

Under the influence of Weed, students may find it hard to study and learn. *Young athletes could find their performance is **off**; timing, movements, and coordination are all affected.*

How does weed affect driving?

Weed affects many skills required for safe driving: alertness, the ability to concentrate, coordination, and reaction time. These effects can last up to 24 hours after smoking weed. Weed use can make it difficult to judge distances and react to signals and sounds on the road.

There are data showing that weed can play a role in crashes. When users combine Weed with alcohol, as they often do, the hazards of driving can be more severe than with either drug alone.

A study of patients in a shock-trauma unit who had been in traffic accidents revealed that 15 percent of those who had been driving a car or motorcycle had been smoking marijuana, and another 17 percent had both THC and alcohol in their blood.

In one study conducted in Memphis, TN, researchers found that, of 150 reckless drivers who were tested for drugs at the arrest scene, 33 percent tested positive for marijuana, and 12 percent tested positive for both marijuana and cocaine. Data also show that while smoking marijuana, people show the same lack of coordination on standard "drunk driver" tests as do people who have had too much to drink


----------



## 99problems

Its been proven in scientific studies that weed does not hinder any type of bodybuilding, I have been reading that a very moderate amount of weed can be good for bodybuilding. True smoking way too much isn't good for you but neither is taking loads of gear? I have smoked weed for a fair long while now. Generally if I smoke in the evenings and make sure I have a very active day the next day both mentally and physically then the sides are hardly there.

I was quite surprised to see people copying and pasting articles, I bet I could find a million more articles about why not to do gear, you need to look beyond the bull****.. I used to get munchies really bad then when I started training I realised I couldn't just eat alot of crisps so I stopped myself from getting munchies..

A few things I have learnt though... Do not smoke before school otherwise your attention will just be elsewhere for the day and you wont learn a thing, I find that its bad to smoke during the day because it just makes you not want to do much and just sit around which to me is quite depressing, Don't smoke before you go out somewhere ie Club or Pub.. As you'll end up sitting there not saying much looking like a ****.. If your sensible then weed is fine. Generally when I am bored at home at night with a couple of friends over we'll just roll a couple of joints play xbox and watch movies and just have a laugh it makes for a good night if you are stuck for things to do.

Sorry to go on its just I feel strongly about the fact that weed gets bad mouthed alot, its only bad if its all you do, I have known people who spend half there days and nights just sitting there stoned just letting weed take over their lives and thats when I think weed can be bad. Right ok ill shutup now.

99problems.


----------



## 99problems

Just to add I am not saying weed is an oh so great thing for everyone or encouraging people that is just my opinion.


----------



## Jimmy1

what ever next......we will have people posting that crack is good to boost a workout and nubain great for the comedown.....lets not forget the ghb to get to sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## winger

I have been smoking for over 20 years. I only smoke at night and just enough to get stupid....lol. Just took an I.Q. test and scored a 122 and rushed through it could have done better. I also semi recently passed my MCSE test. Just passed a very difficult test at work and the failure rate is about 80%. I also just beat the number one ranked A player in racquetball. Does it make you lazy, yes. Am I lazy no. I think it affects everybody different. I find it funny that you guys will say weed is bad but do gear. I feel gear is bad and weed is the most natural thing there is. Plus man has been smoking weed a hell of a lot longer that taking gear. The problem with doing studies on man is, man lives so long. So to get the results from tests you might be dead...........lol.


----------



## megatron

Well ive given up for over a month now and I dont feel much different. moer alert during the morning i suppose. Not much difference in gains though. I think I will stay off it for a year or so until I am comfortable with not smoking then may do it on occasion. I love it - but have been smoking for a while now and think that it hinders my workouts - i tire more quickly on weed.


----------



## winger

If you do it just do it about 2-4 hours before you go to bed. That way it wont affect sleep and work.


----------



## Biker

winger said:


> If you do it just do it about 2-4 hours before you go to bed. That way it wont affect sleep and work.


Word! 

IMHO much less damaging than drinking alcohol.


----------



## 99problems

megatron said:


> I love it - but have been smoking for a while now and think that it hinders my workouts - i tire more quickly on weed.


Surely this only happens when you smoke before your workout? Or if you workout in the morning then because u smoked right before bed. Like winger said smoke 2 - 4 hrs before bed and you'll be fine.. Its finding a medium.. I smoke weed some evenings but am very active during the day. Like I said in the post before if you stay mentally and physically active the next day then weed sides are minimised IMO. Its when you let the weed take over and just smoke it constantly when you get lazy etc.. Which has happened to me before but I am sure it won't again as I am always aware of it.. I was just shocked at the amount of people onhere bad mouthing it, as it seems people bad mouth gear in magazines and on the net etc and you ignore it then you start copying and pasting articles off similar bull**** sites about weed. But alas I think this thread has run its course lol


----------



## megatron

Well I can safely say that I am an advocate for Weed as you can see by looking at http://www.marijuana-cannabis.co.uk or www.forums.cannacafe.org where I am a mod. I have been an advocate of weed for a few years and have been active in its legalisation. I think it is FAR less harmful than alcohol - HOWEVER, when I saw that it increases estrogen levels I was shoked. Also I had to quit for other health reasons.


----------



## hackskii

Megatron, you crack me up.

Just looked at some of your posts.

Yah, the estrogen thing kindof sucks but some foods have antiestrogen properties like broccoli, brussel sprouts, cauliflower,cabbage, collard greens, turnips, water cress, radishes, kale, kohlrabi, Bok Choy, mustard greens, and some others. If you are getting these kindof vegetables down you then no need to worry about extra estrogen.


----------



## megatron

Whats so funny? 

i'm just concerned about the topic.


----------



## hackskii

No, not really funny but you are a mod on a weed board. The whole time I thought you were a computer guy.

You even used the same name.

Not funny in a bad way bro, just caught me by surprise.

Dont worry, I smoke and where I get mine is all artificial lights, soil, co2 and all.

There is a close friend on this board that grew for years indoors and has massive knowledge on this subject.

It all boils down to good genetics if you know what I mean.


----------



## winger

Sh1t, I have grown on and off most of my life. Hydro, using cuttlings from the good sh!t. Always a female of the best quality.

Indoors you can control everything. Even insects you can control. There are natural predators dont ya know.

The best weed I have ever smoked was the weed I grew indoors. I even had a cop move in next door. You got to love technology these days. Deionizers and carbon filters work wonders. All you need is one grow room (18 hours or more of lite) and one bloom room (12 hours of light) and that is it.

I have easily made over a few thousand cutlings or clones and have never had one that didn't root. I dont do it now but I did hook a few guys up................  . I love that stuff more than anything. Strictly for testing and learning knoledge only................lol.


----------



## megatron

Crazy, you should come over to the weedcity boards to spead the love 

We are in touch with Mr Soma (namedropping now) and some others. This year two of my mates ore off to the Dam to visit the master growers from dutch passion and Soma and some others. I couldnt go because of work (gutted).

Your knowledge and experience would be very welcome on my growing forum.

Hackskii - I have many hobbies but my work is computers, networking specifically. Growing Weed is a passion (in theoery that is). (I knew you didnt mean it in a bad way  )


----------



## hackskii

The guys that grow here cant seem to keep their harvest more than a couple of days. Good business, low traffic and alot of profit, not to mention free personal.


----------



## megatron

In the US I believe its far more expensive than it is here.


----------



## winger

I resized it for you.


----------



## megatron

A mate allready resized it- thanks tho wings.


----------



## winger

That thing is funny but it is taking bandwidth. Who made that?


----------



## hackskii

Kindof slows the page down scrowling.


----------



## winger

Awsome now


----------



## megatron

I dunno a mate linked me to it - he thought it was my sense of humour. Some people have far too much time on their hands.


----------



## robdog

I can only talk about my own experiancs when it comes to drugs and im not going to preach but they just arent for me. I went from weed to Heroin in about 6 years and lost everything.

Im only 28 and most of my life has been lost to pot. Memory is shot to bits and im not as lazy as i was but still im qute bad i suppose.


----------



## winger

robdog said:


> I can only talk about my own experiancs when it comes to drugs and im not going to preach but they just arent for me. I went from weed to Heroin in about 6 years and lost everything.
> 
> Im only 28 and most of my life has been lost to pot. Memory is shot to bits and im not as lazy as i was but still im qute bad i suppose.


I feel for you mate. Drugs are drugs weather they are gear or alcohol or weed. I have an adictive personality. I did the coke thing and didn't like it. Now I use weed and alocohol as a reward system. After a 10 hour day at work, 2 separate workouts, one lifting and one cardio I like to get a head change. I like my beer and weed. For me, it works. Now if you ask my wife she will tell you different but I have always held a job since I was 16 years old and never taken any time off. I am the same guy that she fell in love with 20 years ago.

Would I be a better husband, father, man.................yes. Am I going to quit today......fcuk no. 

I have held a job for 29 years and that dosn't count for the stuff on the side, tech stuff. Rob you are a great guy. Dont be so hard on yourself You are smart and whitty


----------



## megatron

"I went from weed to Heroin in about 6 years and lost everything"

Ouch!

Stil now you are training regularly and looking good mate, you have more than half your life still ahead of you to forge some memories that you can keep. From looking at your pics it's obvious that you are dedicated and progressing well - is training your new high?


----------



## winger

I have been smoking for 25 years do I look like it has affected me?


----------



## megatron

heh good point.  looking v good.


----------



## Jimmy1

winger said:


> I have been smoking for 25 years do I look like it has affected me?


It depends if that naked picture of you was taken in a public place, while you were in a dope fueled frenzy or not


----------



## hackskii

Jimmy said:


> It depends if that naked picture of you was taken in a public place, while you were in a dope fueled frenzy or not


HaaHaa!!!!!

Funny S H I T there!!!!


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> HaaHaa!!!!!
> 
> Funny S H I T there!!!!


At whose expense


----------



## hackskii

Oh winger, you are a big boy (as seen by your pics) you can handle it.

Now bend over here cums Jimmy


----------



## winger

Oh goodie


----------



## skizxi

waste of money, buy gear instead


----------



## Jimmy1

skizxi said:


> waste of money, buy gear instead


I'll have you know that I'm no waste of money you bitch!!!!

I give the best head this side of San Fransisco


----------



## robdog

I can vouch for that


----------



## Ironball

Smoke enuff skunk and it can make you mental. No ****. It leads to psychosis. I'm already a nutjob so I don't need any

Whay effects does it have on bodybuiding?

Well a big effect if you have a few joints then decide its a good idea to try for your 1rm bench. Drop the bitch on your head and see if that effects it,


----------



## winger

What if you smoke after you lift and get the munchies? Great post workout meal...............lol.



Code:


 It leads to psychosis[/PHP]

If that isn't painting with a very broad brush!


----------



## hackskii

Moderation is key here Gents. 

Gear, Weed, Alcohol, Drugs, Women, Food, What Ever.

Moderation is key!

Even BodyBuilding, if you train too much then you will get injuries, get chronic fetigue, lose friends, concentrate more on self.

I've said enough already!


----------



## Killerkeane

hackskii said:


> Moderation is key here Gents.
> 
> Gear, Weed, Alcohol, Drugs, Women, Food, What Ever.
> 
> Moderation is key!
> 
> Even BodyBuilding, if you train too much then you will get injuries, get chronic fetigue, lose friends, concentrate more on self.
> 
> I've said enough already!


hang on..... Women in moderation, are you crazy?????


----------



## winger

Killerkeane said:


> hang on..... Women in moderation, are you crazy?????


Its only moderation for hackskii because he has to take what he can get.........lol


----------



## liftheavy61

doesn't it boost estrogen levels?


----------



## megatron

Yeah it does, but then if you eat chicken breast its loaded with estrogen, as long as you eat anti-estrogens you will be fine.


----------



## DB

lol winger

moderation is the key!


----------



## Cheater2K

rofl, skixzi - you wouldnt of said that about 6 months ago


----------



## winger

The body adapts and will make the changes. If doing gear and the body adapts to tes then why wont it adapt to weed? You guys crack me up


----------



## Deano!

i got two big mates like started smokin weed on a regular basis bin doin so for a year + now and they lost tones of weight


----------



## megatron

"i got two big mates like started smokin weed on a regular basis bin doin so for a year + now and they lost tones of weight"

are they training? or just smoking weed


----------



## Cheater2K

lol, yeah, they cant be ****d training


----------



## Deano!

not into training or anything, just regular people smoking weed mate, but just saying like they smoke it alot n always on the munchies but for sum reason loose hellish loadsa weight like


----------



## winger

Its all individual mate


----------



## Nexus 6

99problems said:


> Its been proven in scientific studies that weed does not hinder any type of bodybuilding, I have been reading that a very moderate amount of weed can be good for bodybuilding. True smoking way too much isn't good for you but neither is taking loads of gear? I have smoked weed for a fair long while now. Generally if I smoke in the evenings and make sure I have a very active day the next day both mentally and physically then the sides are hardly there.
> 
> I was quite surprised to see people copying and pasting articles, I bet I could find a million more articles about why not to do gear, you need to look beyond the bull****.. I used to get munchies really bad then when I started training I realised I couldn't just eat alot of crisps so I stopped myself from getting munchies..
> 
> A few things I have learnt though... Do not smoke before school otherwise your attention will just be elsewhere for the day and you wont learn a thing, I find that its bad to smoke during the day because it just makes you not want to do much and just sit around which to me is quite depressing, Don't smoke before you go out somewhere ie Club or Pub.. As you'll end up sitting there not saying much looking like a ****.. If your sensible then weed is fine. Generally when I am bored at home at night with a couple of friends over we'll just roll a couple of joints play xbox and watch movies and just have a laugh it makes for a good night if you are stuck for things to do.
> 
> Sorry to go on its just I feel strongly about the fact that weed gets bad mouthed alot, its only bad if its all you do, I have known people who spend half there days and nights just sitting there stoned just letting weed take over their lives and thats when I think weed can be bad. Right ok ill shutup now.
> 
> 99problems.


WELL SAID!

I smoke dope every night without fail, have been doing for 15 years. I am also a company director and thoroughly nice chap. My only downfall is that i have a huge penis.

Now.........where's the Rizla's


----------



## 99problems

Nexus 6 said:


> WELL SAID!
> 
> I smoke dope every night without fail, have been doing for 15 years. I am also a company director and thoroughly nice chap. My only downfall is that i have a huge penis.
> 
> Now.........where's the Rizla's


hahahahahaa brilliant


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Im not one to go into this but, I know first hand the pitfalls of smoking blow.

In my case

First off, the lung capacity decreased, it didnt melow me out at all and turned me into a paranoid, irritable, bear-with-a-sore-**** style supercharged lunatic with a penchant for starting fights and treating everyone I knew like ****e!

I had a constant headache spanning the length of 3 years.

I gained weight, only due to eating ****e because I was too lazy to cook.

I became shakey, lathargic, my memory vastly deteriorated in both long and short term and I was a generally dispicable person all round!


----------



## 99problems

Umm isn't blow cocaine? Anyway sounds nasty.. never heard of anybody react that badly to weed, and I wouldn't really think weed would have such properties to make u want to start fights.. Alcohol generally does that to me, also I have a question if it was making you react this badly why did u continue to smoke it?


----------



## megatron

recreational drugs have different affects on different people. I smoke weed and I gain muscle tissue, I tried not smoking it made little difference. So for me theres little point stopping (apart frm health issues)


----------



## particleastro

And apart from the fact that you lose your comedic powers when sober all the time


----------



## 99problems

Was my friends birthday last night, got stoned for that, rly helped me eat my mid evening meal  !


----------



## Killerkeane

look how many views this thread has had 

thought this meant to be a bodybuilding site? lol


----------



## JohnyLee

CrazyDiamond said:


> Im not one to go into this but, I know first hand the pitfalls of smoking blow.
> 
> In my case
> 
> First off, the lung capacity decreased, it didnt melow me out at all and turned me into a paranoid, irritable, bear-with-a-sore-**** style supercharged lunatic with a penchant for starting fights and treating everyone I knew like ****e!
> 
> I had a constant headache spanning the length of 3 years.
> 
> I gained weight, only due to eating ****e because I was too lazy to cook.
> 
> I became shakey, lathargic, my memory vastly deteriorated in both long and short term and I was a generally dispicable person all round!


Im the same, i started smoking when i was 14 and did until i was 21. I only have to have 2drags of a joint and im paranoid wanting to rip people apart. Its a known fact it can trigger schizophrenia and any other underlying mental illness. I know this because i am a volunteer at a young persons drug project.

I take ecstacy every weekend and used to be able to handle weed when i was on it but now i cant have it at all and im happy knowing what my limits are.


----------



## hackskii

Moderation is KEY here Gents!!!!!

Abuse anything and you will have negetive conciquences for sure.

Even water!

To each his own I always say


----------



## Deano1

hackskii said:


> Moderation is KEY here Gents!!!!!
> 
> Abuse anything and you will have negetive conciquences for sure.
> 
> Even water!
> 
> To each his own I always say


couldnt agree more


----------



## Jimmy1

Here is something to stir up the thread courtesy of my mate boxer....

http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/links/doi/10.1111/j.1360-0443.2005.01001.x/abs/

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4305783.stm


----------



## Killerkeane

wow this thread has been revived from the firery depths of the gaining weight section.


----------



## winger

You can quote all the studies you want. Studies are just that. They are bull ****. Doing gear is way worse in my opinion. I have been smoking for 30 years. The only thing weed can damage is the lungs................period.


----------



## ChefX

I don't smoke weed, I did when I was a teen a little bit, But I Choose Not To. It was a choice.

Like anything it can be abused. But it still has to be a personal choice.


----------



## megatron

I love weed, but I would like to see a study into the PHYSICAL affects. It seems that every so called study spots the same crap, "it will make you crazy"...

Well im allready f00kin crazy - it wasnt the weed, but it helped :s

I still smoke every day, by looking at winger its obvious that it doesnt make you grow tits or anything - he's a big lad, not scrawny and emaciated.

It's funny this thread has been revived - because only last night I was thinking about how crazy it is that I used to be far more precise with the nutrients I fed my plants than myself!


----------



## Killerkeane

i smoke weed occasionally like the countless others that do the same. But 90% of the people i know that smoke it on a consistent basis have had their reactions slowed down, lethargic and almost schizphrenic actions.

not saying you are like that megatron, but its still a heavy drug to pump into you every day.

BTW NEXUS 6 HAS THE BEST AVATAR LOL.


----------



## Tuna_boi

Killerkeane said:


> i smoke weed occasionally like the countless others that do the same. But 90% of the people i know that smoke it on a consistent basis have had their reactions slowed down, lethargic and almost schizphrenic actions.
> 
> not saying you are like that megatron, but its still a heavy drug to pump into you every day.
> 
> BTW NEXUS 6 HAS THE BEST AVATAR LOL.


I agree with that, over a sustained period of time its as damaging as any 'hard-core' drug. I haven't smoked for the last three years but purchased some for the w-end yesterday. Its the same as anything all is good in moderation, apart from lifting weights of course..:lift:


----------



## DB

Killerkeane said:


> i smoke weed occasionally like the countless others that do the same. But 90% of the people i know that smoke it on a consistent basis have had their reactions slowed down, lethargic and almost schizphrenic actions.
> 
> not saying you are like that megatron, but its still a heavy drug to pump into you every day.
> 
> BTW NEXUS 6 HAS THE BEST AVATAR LOL.


good post mophead... i agree my mate canes it and his speech is slurred 24/7 very forgetful and just rediculously lazy..

i do think if effects different people different ways tho


----------



## Jimmy1

I used to think that nubain was good in moderation....but it got me in the end!!!

get the picture?


----------



## winger

Jimmy said:


> I used to think that nubain was good in moderation....but it got me in the end!!!
> 
> get the picture?


OMG, you are not comparing weed with nubain are you? Addictions are addictions, but narcotics and weed................lol.

Once again, I have been smoking for years. I take about 3 hits of weed every night, thats it. This is after I have worked a full day with overtime and two training sessions later. It is all up to the individual.

I see people taking antidepressants, alcohol, ritalin, gear, cigarettes and for some reason the pot smoker is the bad guy. Look, here is a question for the board. How many people have died from smoking pot? You can count them on one hand. Actually you can count them on one finger!


----------



## Ultimate Buzz

winger said:


> You can quote all the studies you want. Studies are just that. They are bull ****. Doing gear is way worse in my opinion. I have been smoking for 30 years. The only thing weed can damage is the lungs................period.


Speaking from 7 years working as a community psychiatric nurse, I can categorically say that *in a percentage* of people the only thing weed can damage is *NOT* only the lungs but can lead directly to:*paranoia,auditory hallucinations,the inability to distinguish between reality and being stoned (even when not using the drug at the time) long term irrational thought processes, drug induced psychosis, lethargy, psychological addiction, long term lack of motivation, withdrawal from family members and friends and mounting debt to dealers*

I have specifically not used the the term schizophrenia in any of the above as the psychiatric jury is still out on that one, in that, does the use of cannabis lead directly to schizophrenia. Personally (as do others) I feel that the person whom has been diagnosed as having schiziophrenia was already at a pre-disposition to the illness i.e other factors may have brought on the condition, stress as an example. So the condition was almost dormant, prior to diagnosis.

As I said above that is only in a lower than average percentage of the population and I also know plenty people who have a regular toke and get on with their lives as Winger is doing, this of course is good and those who continue to smoke on a regular basis, I hope everything remains well with them.

Cannabis however is not the "safe drug" everyone can use, as has been painted at times, it leaves behind people in it's wake, whom I work with everyday in trying to get their lives back on track


----------



## Kel

Winger i have to agree with you. Each to there own and moderation is the key. I too enjoy a good smoke after work yes it slows you down but after a long day thats what you want.


----------



## Biker

I smoke a spliff of skunk every night before bed, it helps me sleep


----------



## Tuna_boi

Ultimate Buzz said:


> Speaking from 7 years working as a community psychiatric nurse, I can categorically say that *in a percentage* of people the only thing weed can damage is *NOT* only the lungs but can lead directly to:*paranoia,auditory hallucinations,the inability to distinguish between reality and being stoned (even when not using the drug at the time) long term irrational thought processes, drug induced psychosis, lethargy, psychological addiction, long term lack of motivation, withdrawal from family members and friends and mounting debt to dealers*
> 
> I have specifically not used the the term schizophrenia in any of the above as the psychiatric jury is still out on that one, in that, does the use of cannabis lead directly to schizophrenia. Personally (as do others) I feel that the person whom has been diagnosed as having schiziophrenia was already at a pre-disposition to the illness i.e other factors may have brought on the condition, stress as an example. So the condition was almost dormant, prior to diagnosis.
> 
> As I said above that is only in a lower than average percentage of the population and I also know plenty people who have a regular toke and get on with their lives as Winger is doing, this of course is good and those who continue to smoke on a regular basis, I hope everything remains well with them.
> 
> Cannabis however is not the "safe drug" everyone can use, as has been painted at times, it leaves behind people in it's wake, whom I work with everyday in trying to get their lives back on track


Good post...I have experienced paranoia and dis-association whilst high as a kite...

WTF dont look at me like that...Oi what you loooking at ..huh huh


----------



## winger

I have never seen or experianced any of those things with any people that I know or work with. That dosn't mean it doesn't exist though. I use it more as an award system.


----------



## Mountain Man

Well I have just woken up from smoking some skunk, and I can definately say I have felt better.

Having said that, weed in itself is less toxic than alchohol. Threfore it should be less of an issue for people if they also like a drink every once in a while.

Put into perspective it can actually help you to relax, thereby reducing cortisol, and increases your appitite, helping you to grow.

These days they are telling us that everything is estrogenic, so I wouldn't automatically use that argument.

If weed causes you mental problems, then I'm afraid you have more serious issues. If weed causes you to miss training, then ditto.

If weed enables you to live a more enjoyable life, however, where's the harm in that?


----------



## Captain Hero

ive smoked it before it made me seriously lazy and paranoid. lol i was riding home in my mates car on the back seat trying to keep my head out of clear view of the back window just incase someone was trying to shoot through the back..... lol i was proper wasted!


----------



## sweet_FA

Jimmy said:


> Here is something to stir up the thread courtesy of my mate boxer....
> 
> http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/links/doi/10.1111/j.1360-0443.2005.01001.x/abs/
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4305783.stm


This is deffo true, before i even seen this message i was gonna write "weed is probably the worse drug pyscologically out of them all." I hate the stuff myself it turns me all paranoid and panicky. Alot of my old school friends are quite heavy users nowadays and they display some strange behaviour when i do bump into them, their memory is also terrible!!!!!


----------



## Mountain Man

Thats true, and weed is subjective. Some people don't like alchohol because of the taste or they don't like the effects when they get drunk. Although if drink made some people paranoid, it wouldn't be half as popular as it is.

Mentally I would still say that dope is the least dangerous. Frequent LSD/ Mushroom/ Ecstacy etc. will permanently fry your mind in months, heroin, cocaine, angel dust can also leave some serious damage too.

Having said that please don't think I am advocating it, as even when used sparingly, it is still to a degree toxic; which is never good. :bounce:


----------



## winger

Toxic? How many people have died from weed?

Oh, I do condone weed. Least damaging of all the drugs. Even less then anti inflamatories.


----------



## Lokken

Don't get carried away with it or it will make a perfectly good physique skinny fat, as I discovered many moons ago. And you'll be too high to realise it. Took me months to sort that **** out.


----------



## Echo

Lokken said:


> Don't get carried away with it or it will make a perfectly good physique skinny fat, as I discovered many moons ago. And you'll be too high to realise it. Took me months to sort that **** out.


Nice 2005 bump :tongue:

I think Cannabis is sh*t tbh, tried it 3-4 times and didn't feel anything bar wanting to eat the entire kebab house

I may be going to Amsterdam this year though... so maybe the cakes will form a different opinion


----------



## Hiker

I've found it great for aches and pains and general sleep aid - but I don't smoke it all the time as I don't want to diminish my lung capacity.


----------



## dazwhite

I know a professional bodybuilder who used to smoke weed to help him eat the huge amount of chicken he would eat every day when bulking up! mg:


----------



## Major Eyeswater

dazwhite said:


> I know a professional bodybuilder who used to smoke weed to help him eat the huge amount of chicken he would eat every day when bulking up! mg:


I used to smoke quite a bit of weed back in the day, but it never seemed to increase my appetite. Quite the reverse infact.


----------



## andymark25415

i don't think so.


----------



## Taffy70

boxer939 said:


> used to smoke it every night. gave me panic attacks in the end and I knocked on the end because I felt I had heart attack at boxing once just warming up.
> 
> I ****ing **** myself I thought I was dead. People say no side effects etc, but IMO what I've experienced was pretty nasty.
> 
> Panic attacks where nasty too.


LMFAO


----------

